# Knob Creek Machine Gun shoot



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Anybody know how much it costs to get in. Will there be any other expence required to see the shoot. Any other important info. needed to have the best time possible?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Is that the thing in KY? A guy I used to work with used to travel down every year in a half track. He says they basically just go out into this field and blow up cars and stuff. That would be a blast!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

"G*D" bless America and the 2nd Amendment!! [email protected]


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Google it, I used to have the website, but lost it somehow. I know spectators are good to go for a small fee if I remember. To shoot though, there was a waiting list and fee.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Cost to get in?  I go in with a vendor & my end is free.

Bring money $$$$$$, many, many tables there & one can buy just about anything. There are many, many options in trying to figure out what you want to shoot. You pay for the ammo, from a water cooled machine gun to a electric mini (talk about a RUSH), 

Been there 4X.

My buddy manufacture's short barrel 30's & other thingies. If you see a Viet Nam era mule driving around with twin 30's mounted, it's me or Terry.

Nik


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> Is that the thing in KY? A guy I used to work with used to travel down every year in a half track. He says they basically just go out into this field and blow up cars and stuff. That would be a blast!!


Shooting a Full Auto weapon is a rush like you can not imagine. While in basic training we were required to attack a bunker at approx. 300 yards distance. Two men were given 2 bandoleers,200 rounds apiece and 2 grenades each. We advanced in pairs covering each other and shooting at man sized pop up targets being graded by a Drill Instructor that followed each pair. At the bunker I had only used 2 mags. while never missing those big targets. My partner pulled out a grenade and pitched it to me in a classic John Wayne move. After pitching the grenade into the bunker I thought the biggest trill of my life was over. The D.I. says you did'nt use all your ammo so you must shoot it up because you can't take it back. He says lock and load and switch to full auto. I was ordered to shoot all the remaining mags. on full rock and roll. The M-16 barrel turned every color of the rainbow and smoked so much I thought it would melt. I still get goose bumps when I think of it and that was 1975. I want to do it again before I die. What a RUSH!


----------

